# Stainless Steel 316 Clapton Wire



## canocep66 (19/3/16)

Hi
does any of the vendors have stock of "Stainless Steel 316 Clapton Wire"
thanks


----------



## zadiac (19/3/16)

They are quite rare. I make my own and for a friend. I have only seen them on Fasttech so far.


----------



## PrenessaM (19/3/16)

zadiac said:


> They are quite rare. I make my own and for a friend. I have only seen them on Fasttech so far.



How's the difference in the vape compared to kanthal ? Are you using it in tc mode ?


----------



## zadiac (19/3/16)

The vape is crispier in my opinion. I haven't vaped with kanthal in a long time. My sweetspot is SS317L 24g @ .2 ohms (not clapton). I also don't do TC mode, just normal power mode. I'm one of those who do not see the benefit of TC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

